# Anyone know a good amp mod/repair guy in southern Niagara?



## linkdeas (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Peavey classic 30 that i want to have a standby switch installed, as well as different tubes. 

Can anyone help with info?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

WILD BILL http://www.guitarscanada.com/members/wild-bill.html

He is in Stoney Creek (now Hamilton technically speaking). He comes with a mile and the original inch's of recommendation.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Glen Morris.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

^^^
He does a lot of work for central music, correct? I've heard of him before but never used his services.

Wild BIll was recommended to me for my jcm 800 4010.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Glen Morris in Welland.
Morris Amps


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> ^^^
> He does a lot of work for central music, correct? I've heard of him before but never used his services.
> 
> Wild BIll was recommended to me for my jcm 800 4010.


Yes, Glen does all of Central's repair work as far as I know. He also builds his own line of amps. I believe both the Trews and Alexis on Fire use amps built by Glen. He's also a really nice guy to deal with.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Fader said:


> Glen Morris in Welland.
> Morris Amps


Is there an echo in here?


----------

